# Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]



## Re4dt (17. April 2011)

*Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Schönen Sonntag Community  ,
Aufgrund das mir meine 20€ Trust "Gaming" Maus mich in den Wahnsinn treibt und halbdefekt ist, möchte ich mich diesesmal eine Maus zulegen die auch hält was sie verspricht.
Zum Budget nicht mehr wie 60€. Gaming Bereich sind eher Shooter. Ich habe eine 1600DPI maus aber sobald ich diesen Modus einschalte kaum spielbar  Würde mich freuen wenn einer erklärt was es denn bringt mehr DPI zu haben.
Ich habe mir folgedessen die Logitech G9x und Roccat Kova+ ausgesucht welche würdet ihr eher empfehlen ? 
Habt ihr vll anderen Tipp und eine Maus die zu meinem Roten LG Monitor und Rote Sidewinder x4 passt? 
Leider habe ich wirklich kaum möglichkeiten die Geräte zu testen da ich in einer kleinen City wohne und momentan einfach keine gelegenheit habe irgendwo hinzufahren. Zudem suche ich eine Maus die für eher größere Hände gedacht ist da ich wirklich recht große Hände habe  
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Grüße


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Würde die G9x nehmen. Technisch ist die um einiges besser als das Ding von Roccat. Alleine der Sensor ist schon eine ganze Ecke besser. Ansonsten wäre die G500 vielleicht was. Gleicher Sensor aber halt von der Form her größer. Die Mionix Naos 5000 ist auch eine Maus die den Avago nutzt.


----------



## Re4dt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Würde die G9x nehmen. Technisch ist die um einiges besser als das Ding von Roccat.


Danke für den ratschlag. Stimmt es eigentlich das auch die Treiber der Roccat Mäuse müll sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Ich hatte zweimal das Glück bei Roccat mit dem gebrochenem Mausrad, ich hatte mir daher als Ersatz die Microsoft SideWinder X8 Gaming Mouse genommen. Ich bin damit zufrieden und man kann die auch Kabellos betreiben, der Akku hält je nach Verhalten ca 1 Woche


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Danke für den ratschlag. Stimmt es eigentlich das auch die Treiber der Roccat Mäuse müll sind?


 
Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Hatte damals 5 mal die Kone. Bei den ganzen Defekten hatte ich wenig Zeit den Treiber richtig zu testen. Aber ich glaube die Treiber von denen sind auch nicht so das wahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Mir waren die zu umständlich und teilweise undurchsichtig. Viel Zeit zum testen hatte ich mit ca 4 Wochen auch nicht grossartig


----------



## Re4dt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Also da ich jetzt schon recht negatives über Roccat höre werde ich mir die G9X kaufen  Danke euch


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Gute Wahl, bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Re4dt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Eine frage noch viele Mäuse prahlen ja meist mit ihrer hohen DPI Empfindlichkeit. Aber mal ehrlich ich merke zwischen 800DPI und 1600 nur das die Maus schneller sich hin und her bewegt ? In welchem Spiel bringt mir den die Maus mit 5700DPI was?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Eine frage noch viele Mäuse prahlen ja meist mit ihrer hohen DPI Empfindlichkeit. Aber mal ehrlich ich merke zwischen 800DPI und 1600 nur das die Maus schneller sich hin und her bewegt ?


Das ist der Sinn von hohen DPI-Zahlen! Da kann man bei hohen GEschwindigkeiten immer nochz präzise sein!


> In welchem Spiel bringt mir den die Maus mit 5700DPI was?


Das ist Gewöhnungssache, jeder kommt mit anderen Stufen zurecht!


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Eine frage noch viele Mäuse prahlen ja meist mit ihrer hohen DPI Empfindlichkeit. Aber mal ehrlich ich merke zwischen 800DPI und 1600 nur das die Maus schneller sich hin und her bewegt ? In welchem Spiel bringt mir den die Maus mit 5700DPI was?


 

Hohe CPI bedeutet nicht gleich hohe Genauigkeit. Wenn der Sensor nur 1600 kann wie bei der Kova und dann per interpolation auf 3200 CPI hochgeprügelt wird, dann wird das ungenau. Wenn der Sensor aber ab Werk 5000 CPI hat, dann ist es egal ob ich die vollen 5000 nutze oder mit 1600 spiele. Ich selber spiele mit der Xai auf 400 CPI. Bin mit Lowsense genauer unterwegs als mit hohen CPI Zahlen. Kommt immer auf die eigene Gewohnheit an.


----------



## böhser onkel (17. April 2011)

Würd dir dann die G9 empfelen

Hatte die vor der G500 auch


----------



## GhostAtaXX (18. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Mann kann nie sagen die Maus is die beste oder die Maus is besser!
Jeder Spielt anders und hat seinen eigenen stil!!!
Daher würde ich immer sagen geh in deinen Elktronikladen und teste einfach mal!
Da wirste schon merken was am besten is!

Ich persönlich würde nie wieder eine andere Maus als die G9x in die Hand nehmen!
Meiner Meinung die beste die es gibt aber wie gesagt...^^


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



GhostAtaXX schrieb:


> Mann kann nie sagen die Maus is die beste oder die Maus is besser!
> Jeder Spielt anders und hat seinen eigenen stil!!!
> Daher würde ich immer sagen geh in deinen Elktronikladen und teste einfach mal!
> Da wirste schon merken was am besten is!


 
Kann man schon. Kommt auf den verbauten Sensor an.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Kann man schon. Kommt auf den verbauten Sensor an.


 
Solange er präzise arbeitet ist der Sensor doch egal!


----------



## Re4dt (18. April 2011)

Laut Amazon kommt die Maus morgen an  Dann werde ich mal schön lange mit den Maus Einstellungen rumspielen und testen.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Solange er präzise arbeitet ist der Sensor doch egal!


 
Es geht nicht nur um die Präzision. LoD, maximale Beschleunigung. Was bringt mir eine Razer Maus mit toller Beleuchtung wenn der verbaute Sensor einfach nur Schrott ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um die Präzision. LoD, maximale Beschleunigung. Was bringt mir eine Razer Maus mit toller Beleuchtung wenn der verbaute Sensor einfach nur Schrott ist.


 
Ab einem bestimmten Nievau merkt doch eh keiner mehr den Unterschied!
Solange eine Maus, mit der der Kunde zufrieden ist, rauskommt, ist doch der Rest egal!


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ab einem bestimmten Nievau merkt doch eh keiner mehr den Unterschied!
> Solange eine Maus, mit der der Kunde zufrieden ist, rauskommt, ist doch der Rest egal!


 
Ich merke das schon. Ich merke das die Sensoren von Razer nervöser und ungenauer sind als die Avago Sensoren von SteelSeries und Logitech. Kann die ja auch schön nebeneinander auf einem Pad testen.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Leute die Maus ist Genial  Dank euch  Sogar auf höchsten DPI einstellungen ist diese Präzise bei meiner billig Trust Maus sah das anders aus...
Aber eine Frage noch ich will die Farbe ändern in Grün sobald ich eine giftgrüne Farbe auswähle und auf Vorschau klicke und auf die Maus schaue ist die farbe Blau  ?
Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Welche hast Du Dir jetzt lendendlich geholt, habe das iwi nicht rausgelesen.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Achso xD ehhm die G9X


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Na Glühstrumpf !
Wenn ich bei meiner die erweiterten Farben wähle und dann ein grün nehme, ist sie bei mir grün. Vielleicht hast Du ein Türkis gewählt...


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Danke 
Also genau da ist das Problem wenn ich bei erweiterte farben die in der Mitte liegenden grün Farben nehme erscheint es türkis


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Probier mal weiter in Richtung Rot, nicht Blau. Sollte doch eigentlich gehen. Hast Du Dir die aktuellen Treiber geholt, oder die von der CD genommen?


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Habe von der CD aus installiert und anschließend auf Updates überprüfen lassen, es kam die Meldung, dass es Aktuell sei. Werde es morgen mit dem Richtung rot ausprobieren, momentan lieg ich im Bett und bin mit dem Handy @Pcghx. 
Das komische ist aber wähle ich bei erweiterte Farben das grün unten im Feld so ist es auch grün xD


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Alles klar geht auch. Na dann nimm doch das, wenns funktioniert. Ich hab grad rot, wegen der X4 daneben. Echt eine Augenweide das Paar. Meine ist übrigens noch die G9 aus der älteren Serie. Jetzt seit fast 3 Jahren bei mir und die Katze meiner Mitbewohnerin hat sie schon 2x vom Tisch geworfen. Soviel zum Thema Qualität. Die Füße leben auch noch, auch wenn man ihnen die Zeit etwas ansieht. Welche Schale benutzt Du. Ich nehme die kleine und fast maximales Gewicht im Fach. Nach einer MX518 etwas Umgewöhnung nötig, mittlerweile mag ich jedoch das flache Design.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Ich habe auch die Farbe rot gewählt ich habe ebenfalls eine Sidewinder X4  blos habe ich mal die Farben Testen wollen und fand es sehr komisch. Momentan nutze ich die silberne Schale da ich kaum zocke ^^ Gewichte hab ich momentan 7+4+7+4= 23g  Ist perfekt irgendwie. 
Ich finde dieses 4 Wege Rad, Raster und scroll Modus einfach Klasse.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Huch die G9x hat ne silberne Schale...? Ist es das bullige oder die flache? Wußte ich noch nicht meine sind beide schwarz.
Gewichte dito. Gesamturteil einfach nur


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Jep  Im Handbuch wird diese auch als XL Schale bezeichnet die ist eher flach und hat einen größeren Kerbe für dem Daumen.Zu der silbernen Schale gibt's die schwarze Gaming Schale die hat eine raue oberfläche


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Dann nutze ich letztere. Ich mag seitdem keine "hohen" Mäuse mehr, da ermüdet mein Handgelenk wesentlich schneller und schwitzt beim längeren zocken mehr. Die Oberfläche ist für mich auf Dauer auch angenehmer als die gummierte. Ist eine Gewöhnungssache. Wede mir wenn meine Stirbt auf jeden wieder so eine holen, vielmehr die Nachfolgerin. Der DPI-Schalter ist übrigens auch bei Programmen wie Photoshop sehr nützlich.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Ohja ^^ Ich arbeite sehr viel mit CS5 und Cinema 4D da hilft es ordentlich. Eine Frage noch kann ich es nicht irgendwie so einstellen das wenn ich Mit der Maus in Photoshop bin, die zwei Tasten an der Seite  zum zoomen benutzen kann?


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Kein Problem; unter "Profil Manager" auf "Profile automatisch mit ..." wechseln, dann  kannst Du unter "Grundlagen" Anwendungen ein Profil zuweisen, und in dem Profil Die Tasten umbelegen. Mußt Du mal ausprobieren, was da geht. Kannst auch Makros erstellen, hab´ich aber noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Hat geklappt Danke  
Jedoch macht mich die Sache mit den Farben etwas stutzig. Farbenblind bin ich schließlich nicht


----------



## koxbox (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



Re4dt schrieb:


> gibt's die schwarze Gaming Schale die hat eine raue oberfläche



Nach einigen Monaten wird aus der rauhen Oberfläche eine spiegelnde Oberfläche, das garantier ich dir, weil sich die Beschichtung im Daumenbereich abrubbelt.
Die silberne Schale hab ich selbst noch da, kann dir nachher evtl ein Bild uppen wie sie im Größenvergleich zu einer Zowie ec2 kommt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

@koxbox
Kann ich nach 2 1/2 jahren mit meiner G9 nicht bestätigen. Benutze die raue von Anfang an. Ist noch wie neu.
G9-->


----------



## gh0st76 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @koxbox
> Kann ich nach 2 1/2 jahren mit meiner G9 nicht bestätigen. Benutze die raue von Anfang an. Ist noch wie neu.
> G9-->


 

Bei mir hat sich nach 4 Monaten die Beschichtung gelöst. Aber macht auch nichts. Die G9 war mir damals schon vom Leergewicht zu schwer.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Au man, dann werde ich die Schalen meiner alten G9 aufheben, die halten immer noch. Oder ihr habt auch "aggressiven" Schweiß, wie meine Mitbewohnerin. 
Da hält die Beschriftung einer Tastatur gefühlte 14 Tage...


----------



## gh0st76 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Logitech G9X oder Roccat Kova+ ? Maus für große Hände gesucht [Gaming]*

Nee. Eigentlich nicht. Bis jetzt hab ich nie Probleme mit der Beschichtung einer Maus gehabt. Bei meiner Tastatur eh noch nie. Déck hat da eine eigene Methode um die Keycaps zu beschriften. Da kann sich nichts abnutzen.


----------

